

Skeleton.io – Curated skeleton app and boilerplate code directory - ingelheim
http://www.skeleton.io

======
zzzzz_
Great idea but you should have spent a few hours searching for as many
frameworks you could find and adding them. This will slowly slip off the first
page and everyone will forget about it.

If there were a few projects pre-populated, I'd probably have bookmarked and
come back / submitted anything you might have missed.

~~~
ingelheim
Thanks for the input! Yeah I thought about adding some skeletons already, but
then decided to make it truly crowd sourced. I think this is a great start to
get the curating going. I hope you'll still bookmark the page and come back
later once the first skeletons hit the page

~~~
tjbiddle
A project is still considered crowdsourced even if you're the only one in the
crowd at first :-)

------
flxn
I am so mind blown right now... On 10/14 (5 days ago) i checked if this domain
is available (it was) because I had exactly the same idea. I even made a note
that is sticking on my desk right now. Good luck with your project...

~~~
ingelheim
I know that feeling really well. I have same ideas to a lot of people in a
close timeframe often. As I want to open source the project, you are
definitely more than welcome to help develop the page!

And yeah, the URL is pretty nice - I could not believe it was still available
;-)

------
jesuslop
great idea to me, should have existed before, and a suggestion for future
maturity. For a given code base, have a cumulative tree with all possible
combinations of feature choices, look at "feature model" in wikipedia so you
can map a FODA diagram to a VCS controlled tree, that is, think of a code base
as a product line instead of a fixed product.

~~~
ingelheim
Great input! Thanks for the recommendation - will def look into it

------
cryptolect
I've been looking into ocaml, and was wondering what to do once my programs
grow beyond a single file. Unfortunately it doesn't have the equivalent of
'lein new' (Clojure tool for creating a new, empty project skeleton), so I'd
welcome a repository of best practice examples like skeleton.io.

~~~
emillon
I have a cookiecutter template for js_of_ocaml projects if you want:

[https://github.com/emillon/cookiecutter-
jsoo](https://github.com/emillon/cookiecutter-jsoo)

(cookiecutter is a general scaffolding tool)

------
qntmfred
your thoughts on how this relates to or serves a different usecase than
yeoman?

~~~
ingelheim
yeoman is a great tool I actually use myself quite often. I just wanted to
create a place where people might go to see if there are great skeleton apps
available that meets their needs, especially when playing with new languages.

------
sqs
Minor suggestion: on the newsletter page, hitting enter/return should submit
the form. It didn't on my browser for some reason (Chrome 36.0.1985.143 on
Linux). I had to click the button.

~~~
ingelheim
Thanks for the hint! Noted and on top prio in the backlog

------
jwcrux
Neat! I maintain something similar here: [http://github.com/jordan-
wright/boilerplate](http://github.com/jordan-wright/boilerplate).

~~~
ingelheim
Great collection Jordan! I didn't know this existed. You should def contribute
to the project once the skeleton.io code is on github

------
switch_nand
great idea, best of luck!

~~~
ingelheim
Thanks! ;-)

